
8 Mindblowing Technologies from CES 2012 - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2012/01/14/mindblowing-technology-ces-2012/
======
jerrya
As I watched the demo videos, what I imagined was a veritable army of
psychotic individuals, each thinking they were a reporter, each armed with a
plastic microphone, wandering from booth to booth to record their two minute
impression.

On the other hand, the Samsung Kitchen Window is nice, but really seems
impractical for most kitchen windows that are usually 18" or more behind a
counter. The Samsung Kitchen Window needs mounting somewhere else closer
and/or to be integrated with a Kinect.

Personally, I would probably mount it on some sort of track so that it could
swing around in the kitchen always being in line of sight. (Donations accepted
to make this wish a reality.)

------
herval
Samsung's Smart Window is the most useless thing I've seen in a long while.
Mindblown by the fact that someone would devise and actually implement window
blinds for a computer screen...

~~~
portmanteaufu
Perhaps I misunderstood, but I don't think it's simply a computer screen. I
think that was actually a piece of glass with widgets being displayed on it
(and a mockup landscape to simulate the view). The speaker mentioned that it
was "a one-way pane" so that no one on the other side could see the things
that you were looking at.

~~~
herval
I thought it could be that too, but the reporter called it "a computer
screen"... Not sure.

